# look 586 for sale :(



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Great deal on a great bike
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200471380233

its in the RBR classifieds as well


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

would you sell just the frameset ?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I would, please PM me and we can discuss


----------

